# Is it OK to jump from the pavement to the road ?



## draikin (12 Jun 2012)

Hi everyone,

The wheels of a folding bike are rather thin. Do you think it's still OK to jump from the pavement to the road or vice-versa with that kind of bike, or should this be strictly restricted to mountain bike and the likes ?


----------



## mangaman (12 Jun 2012)

Hi draikin

Why would you want to jump from the pavement to the road?

I hate it when people bounce off the pavement into the road - it is nimpossible to predict when cycling or driving behind.

I'm always nervous when I see a pavement cyclist looking as if they are about to join the road - why use the pavement at all


----------



## sabian92 (12 Jun 2012)

draikin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The wheels of a folding bike are rather thin. Do you think it's still OK to jump from the pavement to the road or vice-versa with that kind of bike, or should this be strictly restricted to mountain bike and the likes ?


 
Personally it shouldn't be restricted to anybody. Riding on the pavement is a bit daft and is illegal.

If you are going to get off the pavement (if it's a shared use one), I would stop and wait for the traffic to have a gap in it then merge. Don't just keep going and have a quick look behind - you never know what is coming and traffic changes so fast.


----------



## Friz (12 Jun 2012)

Just try and land softly. If you don't buckle the wheels first time I'd say yer golden. Enjoy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2012)

I don't know about folders - won't they just fold themselves up in mid-air? - but I reckon careful and considerate cyclists should be allowed to cycle anywhere.


----------



## mangaman (12 Jun 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't know about folders - won't they just fold themselves up in mid-air? - but I reckon careful and considerate cyclists should be allowed to cycle anywhere.


 
Even on the pavement?

I have to disagree there.


----------



## sabian92 (12 Jun 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't know about folders - won't they just fold themselves up in mid-air? - but I reckon careful and considerate cyclists should be allowed to cycle anywhere.


 
The Police reckon differently unfortunately and they are well within their rights to issue a £30 FPN if they catch you.

If you are going so slowly you aren't impeding pedestrians (which in its self is hard to believe because if you go that slowly you'll be swerving everywhere) just walk anyway.

Of course this is all pointless if you are younger than 16 as they can't issue FPNs to under 16s


----------



## sabian92 (12 Jun 2012)

[QUOTE 1887626, member: 45"]The number of pavements where it's quite rightly legal to cycle is fortunately growing all the time.
Bikes aren't just for roads.[/quote]

On the contrary, bikes should be away from pedestrians who may not be expecting a bike to come up behind them. Very often a bell doesn't alert them. 

Certainly, if you are doing more than 10mph you should be on the road. Doing that speed on a pavement with people is really daft.


----------



## Dan B (12 Jun 2012)

sabian92 said:


> The Police reckon differently unfortunately and they are well within their rights to issue a £30 FPN if they catch you.


The guidance from the Home Office is that "the fixed penalty is not aimed at responsible cyclists who sometimes feel obliged to use the pavement out of fear of traffic and who show consideration to other pavement users when doing so"

So, indeed, careful and considerate cyclists are in practice able to cycle anywhere provided they're being responsible and showing consiedration


sabian92 said:


> If you are going so slowly you aren't impeding pedestrians (which in its self is hard to believe because if you go that slowly you'll be swerving everywhere)


It's not hard to cycle at 3mph without swerving everywhere, and on empty sections of pavement one might even reach 6 to 7 mph before slowing down the next time one encounters someone else. If you have clipless pedals you might find this far more convenient than dismounting


----------



## Dan B (12 Jun 2012)

Having said all that, and with reference to the OP: jumping on and off the kerb is rarely the mark of a careful and considerate cyclist if there's traffic on the road who would benefit from knowing what it is you're about to do


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jun 2012)

well said User... the voice of reason is seldom heard when riding on the pavement is mentioned.

As for the op... he's merely asking if the wheels of his folder will be ok if he bumps off the kerb... so why are people putting words into his mouth, assuming he must be _tearing along the pavement then joining the road, getting a little bit of air off the kerb before forcing traffic to slow or swerve as he joins the carriageway._

My answer to the OP... go for it you want to, but be aware that the more of a battering your wheels get, the more maintenance they'll need in the long run, regardless of whether it's a folder, mtb or roadie.


----------



## draikin (12 Jun 2012)

Thanks all. Actually I do use the pavements out of fear of traffic so I find the Home Office statement very relevant. However I tend to use the pavement quite often and after reading the thread I'll try to reduce it to the mimimum.


----------



## marzjennings (12 Jun 2012)

draikin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The wheels of a folding bike are rather thin. Do you think it's still OK to jump from the pavement to the road or vice-versa with that kind of bike, or should this be strictly restricted to mountain bike and the likes ?


 I won't jump from pavement to road with folding bike wheels, but I would have thought you would be fine rolling off.
Also if you able to cleanly hop up onto the pavement without catching the rear wheel, you should be fine.


----------



## schocca (13 Jun 2012)

draikin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The wheels of a folding bike are rather thin. Do you think it's still OK to jump from the pavement to the road or vice-versa with that kind of bike, or should this be strictly restricted to mountain bike and the likes ?


 
Is this off a curb?

From a technical point of view - don't drop 20inch or smaller wheelsize folders off a curb - the spokes get hammered (even more so with a wheelset with minimal spoke count). Additionally if you are heavy and riding a "side by side" folding bike like a Dahon, Tern, Dawes, Ridgeback, etc... then you put strain on the hinge joint. 

The jump from the curb spikes your weight on the folder and puts strain on the joint. Don't forget that the "side by side" folders have a defined weight limit due to the hinge joint... 

I have multiple Dahon folders in my garage including a 16inch Dahon Presto Lite - nice light bike - BUT lots of spokes have been replaced on the rear due to regular cycling on our rubbish roads (and no, I don't jump curbs with this). You would not believe the delay in sourcing spokes to fit the rear.... 

OTTH - Dahon Jack/Espresso 26inch mtb-lite/cruisers - no problems as the tyres are Big Apples - so cushions the ride and the wheels are strong.


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Jun 2012)

Dan B said:


> The guidance from the Home Office is that "the fixed penalty is not aimed at responsible cyclists who sometimes feel obliged to use the pavement out of fear of traffic and who show consideration to other pavement users when doing so"
> 
> So, indeed, careful and considerate cyclists are in practice able to cycle anywhere provided they're being responsible and showing consiedration


 
Well this is a new one on me. With children under the age of 14 yrs old yes, though a 18yr old + adult ?

So your'e saying it's OK to cycle on the pavement, where does the home office advise this then ?


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Jun 2012)

Clonk from Manchester do just fine on the Bromptons


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Jun 2012)

Ahh Having read the full rule it now reads different


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Jun 2012)

Thanks


----------



## CopperCyclist (14 Jun 2012)

sabian92 said:


> The Police reckon differently unfortunately and they are well within their rights to issue a £30 FPN if they catch you.
> 
> If you are going so slowly you aren't impeding pedestrians (which in its self is hard to believe because if you go that slowly you'll be swerving everywhere) just walk anyway.
> 
> Of course this is all pointless if you are younger than 16 as they can't issue FPNs to under 16s



No we don't, it's the government that do! I believe that slow, careful and considerate pavement cycling should be allowed. Please note this does not include myself as I like to barrel along as fast as poss, and would never wish to slow to use the pavement. Personally though I don't see a massive problem with people crawling along at a slow speed as long as they are ready to give priority to pedestrians, and get off and push when necessary!


----------



## sabian92 (14 Jun 2012)

Apologies in that case. Wasn't picking on coppers in general.

I understand the difference but people generally just barrel along on the pavement with no regard for anybody else. I see it all the time.


----------



## JC4LAB (18 Jun 2012)

As a Brompton owner with the same bike for 10 years I would warn it has been quite an expensive pet to service and you need a specialist shop which has the parts and that might not be handy..so best avoid unnecessary visits to it if you can.. After tyre pressure the main thing about its performance is Wheel trueness..Slighty off true and it will cost you in terms of daily mileage.so why do anything that may affect it.For me broken rear spokes are the bug bear of any long distance tour.A pothole can make spoke go.never mind a curb drop..


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 Jun 2012)

I think it is inadvisable.

It cannot make sense to ride a folding bicycle off a kerb and onto the highway.

Indeed it cannot make sense to ride a folding bicycle anywhere or at any time, unless as part of a comedy routine or circus act.

The OP might like to consider buying a proper bicycle.

No wonder our jails are so full!

I hope this has helped but fear it has not.


----------



## mangaman (19 Jun 2012)

It makes no sense to ride from the pavement onto the highway on any bike unless there is some sort of infrastructure.

MrP's cute sketch of life with kiddies pootling along pavements I can agree with - they stay on the pavement.

We're talking about jumping off pavements (not filtering from cycle paths - as the OP had to jump a curb) which is irresponsible whatever bike you ride.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (19 Jun 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I think it is inadvisable.
> 
> It cannot make sense to ride a folding bicycle off a kerb and onto the highway.
> 
> ...


 
So why are you reading the Folding Bikes forum?


----------



## mangaman (19 Jun 2012)

[QUOTE 1896454, member: 45"]It's not just about kiddies pootling. Around here the majority of cycling is done on the pavement, by most people. Safely, cooperatively and correctly.[/quote]

That's great - but do they bunny hop on and off the pavement over curbs?

That's all I'm trying to say - which was the OPs point


----------

